#ubuntu-irc 2008-10-06
<lasselasse> !find
<ubottu> Search for a pacakge or a file: !find <term/file>
<lasselasse> !find libRlapack.so
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> lasselasse: what are you trying?
<lasselasse> Myrtti: I once heard of and used ubuto to find out what packages a missing file might belong to
<lasselasse> doesn't work that way anymore it seems
<Myrtti> well not that way no
<lasselasse> how then?
#ubuntu-irc 2008-10-07
<aim1159> hi all
<aim1159> got a question about membering in ubuntu-irc team
<aim1159> i'm an op of #ubuntu-ru
<Myrtti> ok, what do you want to know?
<aim1159> first of all - how to log my channel on irclogs.ubuntu.com  - it was there, but for some reason all logs gone.
<aim1159> who is responsible for this?
<aim1159> secondly I whant to know how can I help in ubuntu irc work
<aim1159> execpt of working on answering qs on my channel
<Myrtti> first of all, loco logs are done usually by ubuntu-eu.org
<Myrtti> and locobots
<stdin> the locobot's are operated by the ubuntu-eu admin team admin@ubuntu-eu.org
<elkbuntu> aim1159, if you want to help, you could start by encouraging good behaviour with your channel-mates. they're a rowdy bunch and have been known to harass #ubuntu-women :(
<aim1159> :/
<elkbuntu> i dared join #ubuntu-ru, and they followed me there and proceeded to be quite rude
<aim1159> uhhh... suppose they think it was funny.... :(
<elkbuntu> they might, but that's not an excuse.
<aim1159> sure.
<aim1159> i appologise for my country-neighbours for there inexcusive behaiviour
<aim1159> :(
<elkbuntu> aim1159, if you're innocent, then dont feel bad. it'll be nice to have someone to talk sense into them when they get excited. they got quite excited on release day too, poor ##windows wore most of the problems then though.
<elkbuntu> aim1159, the biggest problem with us conversing with them to try talk things through, is that they think it's hilarious to talk to us in cyrillic, so we have no idea what they're saying
<elkbuntu> which i admit, would be funny from their perspective.
<aim1159> elkbuntu: what was the last day when they did this? just whant to check out nicks to keep an eye on the,
<elkbuntu> aim1159, the last trouble i know if is last release day.
<elkbuntu> aim1159, i just checked my logs of the incident, and it was actually both incidents above. We got complaints from ##windows that they were trolling and being idiots there, so I joined #ubuntu-ru to try talk them down. They ignored what I said and instead did /whois on me which triggered the join of #ubuntu-women. They were: opkdx, alexmlw, yn, [0_A4Tech, Dim252, sja, zloy.
<elkbuntu> this was on release day.
<aim1159> elkbuntu: could you please provide me with such logs
<aim1159> via mail: aim@aim.pp.ru or aim@linux.spb.org
<elkbuntu> sure
<aim1159> elkbuntu: thanks
 * doorntje dreams it is the end of the week
<doorntje> SWAT: Do you have some news about my ban?
<SWAT> doorntje: you could've PM'd me about this. No, not yet.
<doorntje> ow, sorry
 * ompaul has swat on highlight
 * jussi01 *swats* ompaul :P
<ompaul> jussi01, you can has no swat
 * ompaul and SWAT goes to pub
<jussi01> poor SWAt...
<ompaul> jussi01, last time we went to a pub there was a lot of fun and a funny video happened the next day
<ompaul> mind you we blame orga for that
<ompaul> woops a bit o/t
 * ompaul slides back into the background
<SWAT> ompaul: we still blame him for that. I still blame you for telling him
<ompaul> SWAT, it is all true, so blame aside the truth was, it was fun
#ubuntu-irc 2008-10-08
<Leonheart> hi
<Leonheart1> oh nooooo
<Leonheart1> hi rafik. we meet again
<Rafik> hi
<Rafik> again ?
<Leonheart1> its a long time :P
<Rafik> :)
#ubuntu-irc 2008-10-09
<didrocks> Hi there :)
<didrocks> as writtent in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Cloaks, I am asking for a member cloak (my LP profile: https://edge.launchpad.net/~didrocks)
<Daviey> nalioth: ^
<Daviey> or PriceChild
<jussi01> didrocks: please make sure you have setup you nick and added email as per: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<didrocks> jussi01: I registered a while ago, how to be sure I set an email (yes, this is basic IRC stuff, sorry)?
<jussi01> didrocks: its all in that link ;)
<didrocks> jussi01: yes, I registered already with an email, didn't hide it apparently, so I do it now
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> didrocks: or alternately, /msg nickserv help set
<jussi01> ;)
<didrocks> no, it was already done also, that's ok no :)
<didrocks> s/no/now
<jussi01> didrocks: and you have grouped a second nick?
<didrocks> yes, didrocks_
<jussi01> good, now all you need to do is wait for PriceChild or nalioth
<didrocks> jussi01: thanks a lot :)
 * nalioth points didrocks at his very own /whois
<arquebus> anyone know if #ubuntu-es has a bot to send out factoids?
<Pici> arquebus: botijo i believe.
<arquebus> Pici- ok, thx, I'll try that
<arquebus> thx Pici, I at least found the website of an ubuntu dev who maintains botijo
<Pici> be
<Pici> er
<Pici> sorry, wrong window.
<LjL> was, been
<LjL> er
<LjL> sorry, wrong verb
#ubuntu-irc 2008-10-10
<aim1159> info #ubuntu-ru
<aim1159> oops. sorry
<didrocks> nalioth: thanks a lot :)
#ubuntu-irc 2008-10-11
<kebomix>  i have problem while compress file in ZIP format , it give me this Error "An error occurred while adding files to the archive." , any one help me with that
#ubuntu-irc 2008-10-12
<cwall0868> Hello can anyone help me recover my password
<Rafik> cwall0868, hello, for this kind of requests you need to ask on #freenode
<cwall0868> thank you
#ubuntu-irc 2009-10-05
<DJones> Where is the best place to report a broken link at help.ubuntu.com?
<jussi01> DJones: doesnt lp have a ubuntu web thing to report against?
<DJones> jussi01: I'm not sure, I'll have a look, Thanks
<erUSUL> DJones: i once reported on in #ubuntu-website... but it was for the www.ubuntu.com website
<DJones> erUSUL: I'll try there, I suppose its possibly still appropriate as it might still be considered a subdomain of ubuntu.com
<dresik> hi
<dresik> who have igobot script
<niko> define igobot
<jpds> niko: #define *
<niko> jpds: i'm not C devel :)
<jpds> niko: You are NOW!
<jpds> DJones: Which link?
 * jpds actually looks at -website this time.
 * niko segfault
<alkisg> Hi, I'd like to request a freenode irc cloak: https://launchpad.net/~alkisg
<erUSUL> alkisg: hi
<alkisg> Hi erUSUL, I hope that now there's someone here who can help me :)
 * erUSUL cresses fingers...
<jpds> alkisg: Have you followed all the steps at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup ?
<erUSUL> jussi01: elky    *PING* ^ ^ Cloak needed
<alkisg> jpds: to the best of my knowledge, yes :)
<nalioth> erUSUL: don't forget Pici
<erUSUL> nalioth: ok; ok i know that changed recently maybe we can make a factoid with the persons"who can" ?
<nalioth> alkisg: you don't have to wait.  the cloak will be applied when a group contact sees the request  :)
<alkisg> nalioth: thank you.
<alkisg> Done, thanks all :)
<MTecknology> never fear, for I am here
<MTecknology> ^wrong channel - fyi
<elky> nalioth, please cloak alkisg
<nalioth> elky: done
#ubuntu-irc 2009-10-06
<MTecknology> Is there any chance I could get my cloak back? I think most of the issues I had were pretty much resolved.
<MTecknology> nalioth: ping?
<nalioth> MTecknology: no need to repeat it
<MTecknology> nalioth: you mean repeat the above?
<nalioth> yep
<MTecknology> ok
<nalioth> that was what you were pinging about, right?
<MTecknology> yup
<DJones> jpds: It was this, on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#Installing%20packages%20without%20an%20Internet%20connection Installing packages without an internet connection links to https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/add-applications/C/offline.html which doesn't exist, presumably because the 7.10 pages have been removed after end-of-life, knome in #ubuntu-website fixed the link so that it referred to 8.04
<niko> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<tenach> v
<tenach> er, hi
<joaopinto> hello
<joaopinto> I am a recent ubuntu member and would like to request the IRC cloack, someone online that can proceed with the request ?
<jpds> https://edge.launchpad.net/~joaopinto
<joaopinto> yes, that is my LP account
<jpds> joaopinto: Please check that you've done the steps in: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<joaopinto> it's done
<jpds> Cool, elky, Pricey, nalioth, Pici, a clock for joaopinto please.
<joaopinto> jpds, thanks
<niko> jpds: elky Pici is enough, i guess
<elky> we're fresh out of clocks, but if Pricey or nalioth could bring out a cloak in joaopinto's size, i'm sure we can call it even.
<niko> what's mean fresh out ?
<jpds> niko: Just ran out off.
<jpds> of*
<joaopinto> does that means I need to try later :) ?
<elky> joaopinto, only if you're really wanting a timepiece rather than a cloak
<jarlen> hey, I was just approved as Ubuntu member
<jarlen> can someone help cloak me? :)
 * jarlen pokes MenZa 
<elky> jarlen, you need to quote the url for your launchpad page
<jarlen> http://launchpad.net/~jesper-jarlskov
<nalioth> joaopinto: please set an email on your account.  /msg nickserv help set email    for more info
<joaopinto> ops, I had the idea it was set on registration, sorry
<nalioth> joaopinto: only recently has an email been required for registration here
<joaopinto> ah ok, done now
<nalioth> jarlen: if you are wanting a cloak, you'll need to do the same
<elky> nalioth, please find a jarlen-sized cloak as well while you're back there
<jarlen> nalioth: done
<jarlen> elky: can I get it jarlen-sized+1? I like something to grow in
<elky> the fabric is stretchy, you can fatten up quite safely.
<nalioth> ok, folks, all cloaked.
<jarlen> nice, thank you :)
<joaopinto> nalioth, tks
#ubuntu-irc 2009-10-07
<ara> hello, as ubuntu member, I've been told that I can get an IRC cloak
<jussi01> hey ara
<jussi01> ara: can we get your LP address please?
<ara> apulido
<jussi01> elky: Pici: https://edge.launchpad.net/~apulido
<elky> hi ara! nalioth, Pricey, please cloak ara :)
 * KB1JWQ waves at jussi01 
 * jussi01 waves to KB1JWQ
<stochastic> do all channels inhabited on #ubuntu-* get logged or only the ones where a bot resides or only the ones with logging turned on somewhere?
<jussi01> stochastic: only the ones with ubuntulog in them
<jussi01> stochastic: ubuntulog is a bot:)
<stochastic> okay thanks jussi01
<jpds> stochastic: You can email admin--at--ubuntu-eu.org if you want your channels logged by LoCoBots.
<stochastic> jpds, thanks.
<JanC> hm, some Belgian newspaper defines "IRCbot" as malware on an infected computer that connects to a network so that the infected PC can be controlled remotely
 * JanC thinks several people here have a malware infected PC then  :P
<m4v> D:
<Nafallo> JanC: better than that! I have a VPS purely for the purpose of being malware ;-)
<JanC> I hope the sidebar was not written by the self-declared security specialist who wrote the main article as a guest-writer
<hggdh> can someone please reactivate ubot4 on #ubuntu-bugs?
<niko> jpds, perhaps ^ ?
<jpds> hggdh: Kicking it.
<hggdh> jpds: thank you
<jpds> niko: Is it possible that the bot can't join more channels mean if it has +u?
<jpds> It's in 20 channels...
<niko> jpds: you needs +u on it ?
<jpds> And it's refusing to join more.
<jpds> It should have +u on it
<jpds> I asked for it ages ago.
<niko> he doesn't have
<jpds> OK, that explains it.
<jpds> niko: Can you do the honours?
<niko> done
<niko> no need to restart
 * pleia2 pets ubot4 
<jpds> niko: I know, I'm testing the configuration though.
 * jpds hugs pleia2.
 * pleia2 hugs jpds 
<jpds> Congrats on your CC victory.
<pleia2> thank you :)
<fetova> :O
<fetova> gratz pleia2 !
<pleia2> thanks fetova :)
<fetova> and what you will do now? :D
<pleia2> go to disney world!
<fetova> weeee!!! xD
<pleia2> or uds :)
<jpds> Same thing.
<pleia2> hehe
<fetova> jajajaja
<fetova> will be the next one on disneyland? :O
<fetova> i want to go! xD
<fetova> (talking seriously i really want to go... but can't because my job... :'( )
<pleia2> yeah, I actually have to miss monday because of work, but my boss gave me non-holiday PTO for the rest of the week
<fetova> PTO?
<Daviey> For UDS Jaunty, I had my work calls redirected to the hotel room.  Getting a work call at 4:00am was less than exciting.
<pleia2> fetova: paid time off
<fetova> oh... ok
<fetova> i need to get passport and visaaaaaaa :'(
<pleia2> Daviey: I did that in July when I decided to go camping during an on-all weekend, getting a call in the middle of the woods to fix a server actually is pretty exciting ;)
<pleia2> s/on-all/on-call
<fetova> http://icecast.ubuntu.com/ <-- this is new?
<jpds> fetova: No.
<fetova> ok...
<fetova> do you know why don't load?
<jpds> pleia2: You're lucky, for on-call weekends I sit in DCs.
 * jussi01 just hopes he can get his passport back in time to go...
<Nafallo> jpds: ...like if you mind.
<jpds> Nafallo: Err, yeah, good point.
#ubuntu-irc 2009-10-08
<Pici> 22
<jpds> Pici: 42 dude.
<m4v> !42
<ubottu> The Answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything.
<m4v> :O
#ubuntu-irc 2009-10-09
<philipeschmulian> please help: i've got no sound! i installed ubuntu last week and everything worked fine... i started installing programs and stuff, everything still worked fine. then, yesterday, i turned my pc on and there has been no sound since! ubuntu still recognizes my sound card, and whenever i play music/videos/etc, it's like as if it was playing normally, but i get no sound! i've checked volume control and its NOT on mute, and its not my speakers either
<niko> philipeschmulian: support channel is #ubuntu
#ubuntu-irc 2009-10-10
<MenZa> Anyone who has access to #ubuntu-uk might want to look there now. - Seeker`, nalioth, Daviey,
<Zachk18> i need to talk to an admin
<nalioth> Zachk18: hi
<Zachk18> nalioth, hello
<nalioth> what's up?
<Zachk18> ##ubuntu-ywe is a channel i just made and registered to chanserv. its for a team i'm making
<Zachk18> is that acceptable?
<nalioth> have you looked at the wiki for our official naming guidelines?
<Zachk18> the creating team guide?
<nalioth> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/ChannelNaming
<Zachk18> ok...so is there a problem with my channel name?
<Zachk18> from what i just read there shouldn't be
<nalioth> what team is it for?
<Zachk18> i haven't made the team yet
<Zachk18> but i sent a request for a mailing list
<Zachk18> and the team will be for getting new young users involved in wiki work
<nalioth> is there not a more intuitive name you could go with?
<Zachk18> it's what i came up with
<Zachk18> hey...it's short and simple...teens dig that
<Zachk18> how do i unregister a channel
#ubuntu-irc 2009-10-11
<jpds> Nafallo: Oh hi.
<bazhang> jpds if you could look at the back scroll from hackdark here regarding #ubuntu-uy
<m4v> bazhang: can I offer my help? you need translation?
<elky> bazhang, he has possession of the channel now, afaik.
<bazhang> elky, thanks
<bazhang> m4v, it seems to be taken care of now, thanks
<m4v> :)
<elky> m4v, if you want to join #ubuntu-uy and help by mentoring him, i'm sure he'll appreciate it though
<m4v> I can do that, I'm the same timezone
<elky> :)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-10-11
<ubot4> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntuforums ()
#ubuntu-irc 2010-10-12
<phillw> Hiyas good people, I'd like to set up the chanserv message to say that #lubuntu is logged and regulated by irc rules as we're running out of room on the topic area :)
<rww> phillw: see /msg chanserv help set entrymsg
<rww> The message for #kubuntu, which you might want to base yours off, is "Welcome to #kubuntu. This channel is logged. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService"
<phillw> rww: there is no entry for that command :( what am I doing wrong?
<rww> phillw: "/msg chanserv help set entrymsg" doesn't work?
<phillw> that command did, thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2010-10-13
<ubot2> MarkShuttleMorph called the ops in #ubuntu-sugarteam (emergency)
<rww> FYI other namespace ops, MarkShuttleMorph [~chatzilla@128.241.106.29] (changes nicks frequently) appears to be causing problems in random channels.
<ssam> each time i join #ubuntu i get a 'Disconnected (Connection reset by peer' and get disconnect from freenode. other channels are ok. have done something wrong?
<charlie-tca> not necessarily. you should ask them in #ubuntu-ops, though
<rww> #freenode's probably better for that sort of thing. Odds are their client's doing something that's problematic for a huge channel, like /whoising everybody.
<marienz> it's plausible there's someone in there with a realname their client or firewall/router doesn't like
<marienz> ssam: what is the error message on your end?
<ssam> marienz, http://pastebin.com/PSLx55zR it disconnects almost straight away. if i set itnot to auto log in to #ubuntu then it stays connected. if i then join #ubuntu it disconnects
<marienz> ssam: both our ircd and your client think the connection is "reset by peer", which makes me suspect there's some kind of firewall between you and it that doesn't like one of the users on #ubuntu
<marienz> ssam: (for example because they have something weird in their realname)
<marienz> ssam: we've seen that before, it's a variation on the infamous exploit involving the words "dcc" and "send"
<marienz> ssam: unfortunately I don't see straight away who on #ubuntu might be triggering it
<niko> which client ssam ?
<ssam> shall i try joining again
<ssam> xchat
<niko> i remember that long time ago, the #xchat topic used something which disconnect xchat users ( old version )
<niko> ssam: try perhaps, and come here again if you are disconnected
<niko> before join it
<niko> open the raw log windows
<marienz> that's a good idea
<marienz> seeing how far it gets is useful
<ssam> ok, thats open and logging
<ssam> it let me in this time
<ssam> i'll keep logging in case it happens again
<marienz> ssam: connecting via ssl may also help
<ssam> how do i check that?
<niko> use 6665, 6666, 6667, 8000, 8001, 8002; SSL = 7000, 7070
<ssam> it is set to 8001
<niko> which is not ssl
<ssam> i'll change it to 7000
<marienz> you have to change the port and turn on a checkbox for ssl somewhere
<marienz> making only one of those changes will cause it to just fail to connect
<ssam> ok. think i am on ssl now. it says Version: TLSv1/SSLv3, cipher DHE-RSA-AES256-SHA (256 bits)
<marienz> so try #ubuntu again?
<ssam> i have join #ubuntu. its working :-)
<marienz> hmm
<marienz> ssam: might want to make sure any router/proxy/firewall between you and us has current firmware
#ubuntu-irc 2010-10-14
<ubot2> AndrewMC called the ops in #ubuntu-beginners ()
<GPenguin> hello. is this the right place to discuss #ubuntu-de affairs, my channel ban and things like that?
<Mohan_chml> GPenguin: First of all, who banned you? what you did which forced them to ban you?
<erUSUL> GPenguin: if the #ubuntu-de those not have an operator channel and you couldn't discuss it with an opearator in private ....
<GPenguin> i dont remember who placed the ban, it lasts since a few months
<GPenguin> i was observing #ubuntu-de to that time. and there was a hostile climate. newbies were treated in a rude way
<GPenguin> so i voiced my complaint and was called a troll, etc.
<GPenguin> as far as i remember, the german channel ops expected me to follow the ubuntu code of conduct while they ignored it
<GPenguin> so i ranted on #freenode about abusive people who should not run #ubuntu-de
<Pici> GPenguin: #ubuntu-de-ops exists.  None of us here currently can help you with your ban, so no need to explain the circumstances.
<GPenguin> i dont think i can resolve this with the german people
<GPenguin> and i would like to read first, how these channels are run actually
<GPenguin> maybe the whole problem can be solved by renaming the channels to ##ubuntu-de
<rww> I don't think encouraging the use of ##*ubuntu* is a good idea, personally.
<GPenguin> from an official support channel i expect, that new people are treated nicely, because they are potential helpers and contributors
<GPenguin> the problem is that multiple channels ops dont know "nice" at all
<GPenguin> they think its about asking smart questions or about showing respect for people with access, etc.
<GPenguin> not really a fit for the ubuntu philosophy
<GPenguin> but maybe i am mistaken and this has officially changed
<Mohan_chml> GPenguin: please ask about your bans in #ubuntu-de-ops and people here can't help you with that.
<GPenguin> whats the next level higher to this place here?
<Pici> GPenguin: You need to talk to the #ubuntu-de ops first.
<GPenguin> i wasted a lot of time with those german people already
<GPenguin> so when this place here is not the right place, whats the next level higher?
<GPenguin> would it help my case if i get a few people to blog about it?
<GPenguin> maybe the community manager should be made aware of this
<k1l> GPenguin: u escalated this here already on march 2nd.
<GPenguin> yeah, because some of you think this is a funny game
<GPenguin> you move me from one channel to another one and the problem is not resolved
<GPenguin> on the one side you and your marketing department are asking more and more people to come to IRC. but on the other side, some people are not ready to handle these people properly
<k1l> no, because of your behavior you got banned from the german ubuntu channels. you were swearing at people. so you couldnt stay in there
<GPenguin> i dont care about the channel ban
<Pici> Then?
<GPenguin> i care about those people who will get abused every day
<GPenguin> newbies who might ask a stupid question
<GPenguin> people who are seeking guidance
<GPenguin> i dont get why a certain type of personality gets all the IRC jobs here, when these are not capable of running "social", "friendly" and "nice" places
<GPenguin> nobody needs help robots who process tickets as fast as possible
<k1l> and what is about your problems with the german ubuntu-de mailing list. and the problems with the debian channels and mailin list. and freenode itself? dont you think your behavour leads to alle these problems?
<GPenguin> k1l: the fact that i suffer from schizophrenia and the fact that i have a long history on IRC should not matter too much, because i can name you more than 10 people who supported me in march, when i voiced these problems
<GPenguin> k1l: and as far as i can see, you are not even a _member_
<rww> Ubuntu membership or lack thereof has little to do with this issue.
<GPenguin> oh yes?
<GPenguin> thats interesting
<k1l> but one one hand you say one problem is that newbies might get a rude answer. but on the other hand you say its ok to insult others.
<GPenguin> what?
<GPenguin> now _you_ feel insulted, oh no. i am sorry.
<k1l> just to make it clear: i am an op of #ubuntu-de*
<GPenguin> i dont care about your access
<k1l> and everyone here can have a look at their backlog if they want to know what happend back then
<GPenguin> my point was and still is, that #ubuntu-de is picking up the negative attitude of #debian.de
<GPenguin> and i can wait till i am having an interview with the right people
<GPenguin> #debian.de #ubuntu-de and #gentoo.de are famous for their abusive way of treating newbies
<Fuchs> GPenguin: basically you had interviews with 4 different teams, and none of them supported you, so: maybe sit down and think for a few minutes whether the problem is not on our side
<GPenguin> Fuchs: i had 10 people back in march who came to me in private and said "finally, somebody who picks it up"
<GPenguin> lets see if we can get all of them to write a blog article
<Fuchs> GPenguin: we had a few dozens being glad that you got banned ... so I guess I won't count this as an argument
<Fuchs> (for the record: I am an operator in the german ubuntu channels plus in the ubuntuusers portal channels)
<GPenguin> Fuchs: one more proof for the antisocial nature of some people
<GPenguin> whats your full name please?
<k1l> GPenguin: the point where you disqualified for the channels was where you did refuse to stick to channelrules and discuss this in the offtopic channel for example, so that the regular support can go on.
<GPenguin> k1l: no
<k1l> GPenguin: sure
<GPenguin> k1l: you keep trying to discuss my ban while thats not the main focus
<GPenguin> nur um mich zu defamieren
<GPenguin> ein weiteres zeichen weshalb leute wie du unfähig sind solche channels zu leiten
<Fuchs> GPenguin: it is the main focus. You are accusing people of not being social here,
<k1l> u cam here to talk about the ban.
<GPenguin> no
<Fuchs> GPenguin: while you insult people and show a lack of social abilities on your side
<GPenguin> Fuchs: whats your realname please?
<Fuchs> GPenguin: Christian, as you can see via whois
<GPenguin> thats not a full name
<Fuchs> It's full enough for you
<GPenguin> attitude problem
<GPenguin> see...
<GPenguin> asperger syndrome maybe
<Fuchs> yes, I see that you accuse other people of any kind of problems,
<GPenguin> i ignore you from now on
<GPenguin> so back to you k1l
<k1l> GPenguin: please stop to call people asperger
<Fuchs> while not being able to even think that you might be the one with problems.
<Fuchs> GPenguin: do as you please, but keep in mind that everything is logged,
<GPenguin> Fuchs: if you are scared to talk to me with your real identity then better move on
<Fuchs> GPenguin: so while looking for people to support you, keep in mind that everything you do here and did in the past might not be helpful
<GPenguin> dude
<rww> GPenguin: There are plenty of reasons for people not to use their full names. Whether or not they do also has nothing to do with this issue that I can see.
<GPenguin> rww: he brought up my history with freenode and debian. thats why his identity is essential
<GPenguin> i have no problem to openly discuss my schizophrenia. but i talk this face to face. not with anonymous morons
<GPenguin> and not with _teenagers_
<Fuchs> \o/   I feel a lot younger now :)
<GPenguin> see. attitude problem. its not just me here :-))
<Fuchs> GPenguin: anyway, if you think that you get help by insulting random people in many different IRC channels (I count 5 so far): Just keep going
<GPenguin> asperger type personalities always have issues with schizophrenics :-)))
<k1l> GPenguin: i brought up yyour history with debian and freenode, because others might want to know, whats behind your acting. im not a teenager, i got a lot of social life. and because u wont stop insulting im out of this discussion
<Tm_T> GPenguin: stop that unconstructive namecalling
<GPenguin> Fuchs: i insulted 5 people while i talk to 2 people? how is that possible?
<Fuchs> 5 IRC channels. In 3 of them you are banned since a long time. But anyway, I guess the others here get the picture anyway.
<GPenguin> Tm_T: the definition of aspergers is "not capable of handling social situations and conflicts" and its not name calling at all to label somebody as asperger if they are behaving that way
<GPenguin> Tm_T: its pretty much the mirror disease to my schizophrenia
<GPenguin> and thats why these people "love it" how things go
<Tm_T> GPenguin: I know very well what asberger is, stop it
<GPenguin> because they believe its about my person while its not
<rww> Can you stop throwing around questionable psychological definitions and stick to the issue, please?
<GPenguin> its about the protection, the guidance and care of newbies who enter #ubuntu-de
<GPenguin> these typical germans made this a case of "we dont like _him_ as person. thats why we wont resolve the problem."
<GPenguin> but its not about my person at all
<GPenguin> its not about removing a channel ban :-)))
<GPenguin> again: its about the protection, the guidance and care of newbies who enter #ubuntu-de
<GPenguin> and after the experience of today i can only repeat: the best would be to rename the channel to ##ubuntu-de
<GPenguin> so they can run this as private hobbby
<GPenguin> but not as official ubuntu channel
<GPenguin> the reason is simple: not capable of handling social situations and conflicts
<charlie-tca> Wouldn't getting yourself unbanned be more benefit to those new people?
<GPenguin> no
<GPenguin> i could walk around the ban or stay out of there forever. both is fine. thats really not my point here.
<GPenguin> german linux support channels are infamous for their antisocial and hostile climate
<GPenguin> i dont see why Ubuntu has to be included
<rww> Evading channel bans is a violation of freenode network policy. I don't recommend suggesting that you're going to "walk around the ban".
<GPenguin> not with such a shiny marketing department, slogans, ethics, etc.
<GPenguin> rww: you still dont get it?
<GPenguin> rww: are you trying to _DISTRACT_ or resolve?
<GPenguin> #ubuntu-de has the same negative reputation as #debian.de and #gentoo.de
<GPenguin> and you guys are either going to help fix it
<GPenguin> or you sign for the wrong side
<GPenguin> either on my costs, on costs of my schizophrenia or only because you like Ubuntu
<GPenguin> for Debian i lost my battle
<GPenguin> but thats not your business
<GPenguin> i will keep to battle for social places
<GPenguin> because thats how the whole community works. you join a _peaceful_ and _friendly_ place and get hooked up. you wanna be part of the community. you become a helper and contributor
<GPenguin> but what #ubuntu-de teaches their newbies is how to become a bastard operator from hell
<GPenguin> thats a real shame that some do still not get how this was a parody
<GPenguin> thats why the reference to the asperger syndrome
<GPenguin> because that is _so_ obvious
<GPenguin> what healthy person is dreaming of becoming a bastard operator from hell
<highvoltage> wow you sure do a lot of name-calling.
<m4v> we had this discussion here before, and we didn't get nowhere...
<GPenguin> highvoltage: i dont think you know what namecalling actually is
<GPenguin> on your behalf you are all sensible
<GPenguin> but you have no problems to point with the finger on old problems, old bans, my schizophrenia, etc.
<Tm_T> GPenguin: this is last warning, stop the namecalling, or all your references to asperger
<GPenguin> thats very interesting
<GPenguin> Tm_T: right, that was the last chance. i am addressing Mark now.
<GPenguin> you will be looking forward to a set of interviews
<Tm_T> good
<GPenguin> you signed the code of conduct. you escalate.
<m4v> you should try to tone down that attitude, is hard to take you seriously..
<rww> who's "Mark"?
<GPenguin> m4v: how serious you or others take me is not my business anymore
<GPenguin> most important is, that we all have a log
<GPenguin> and we are going to discuss the log on as many platforms as possible
<Pici> We?
<GPenguin> then we are going to see how illegal it is to talk about the Aspergers Syndrome
<GPenguin> it will be in the center of discussions like my schizophrenia
<GPenguin> because Ubuntu is also about people :-)))
<GPenguin> Jono Bacon knows
<GPenguin> a few others know, too
<ts2> I'm sure they'll point you in the direction of the relevant council(s)
<GPenguin> and a lot more people will have to learn that support is about being social, not about being a perfect robot
<Fuchs> ts2: we already directed him to the IRC council
<GPenguin> those who dream about becoming a perfectionist, robot-like thing can join the Debian or Gentoo community :-)))
<ts2> however, I think this discussion has stopped being productive now, GPenguin
<GPenguin> or attend therapy sessions
<GPenguin> i do attent therapy sessions. no shame in that
<Tm_T> I would rather discuss the actual topic in productive manner
<GPenguin> Fuchs: still waiting for your full identity
<Fuchs> GPenguin: you won't get it
<Fuchs> GPenguin: I see no reason nor obligation in giving it to you, sorry.
<GPenguin> its the due respect
<GPenguin> i talk to you as real person. you address me.
<ts2> it's his right to deny your request
<GPenguin> you do it with your real identity or you move
<Fuchs> if you can talk to me without insulting, we can talk about respect. In the meantime I'd say we try focussing on the topic.
<charlie-tca> Respect is earned, not a right
<xteejx> What's all this then?
<xteejx> lol
<GPenguin> what a load of nonesense we are fishing now
<GPenguin> EOF.
<GPenguin> ah, one thing. i almost forgot. we do have permission to publish the full log or do we need to walk around this problem by using quotes?
<tsimpson> it
<rww> !1984
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Pici> rww: :)
<GPenguin> very nice, thank you
<rww> (#ubuntu-irc is on the first site, #ubuntu-de the second)
<GPenguin> "anonymous jerks tried to troll poor me, schizophrenic, most hated, ..."
<m4v> GPenguin: cut that off
<GPenguin> make me
<topyli> yes, please :)
<GPenguin> topyli: hey, your name sounds like a good song. what do you think about the social agenda of this nice community?
<tsimpson> GPenguin: that's off topic for this channel
<GPenguin> it is?
<GPenguin> bummer
<GPenguin> will have to move that to other platforms aswell
<tsimpson> very well
<GPenguin> at least i am not going to be a bored blogger anytime soon
<GPenguin> and i _will_ find out about the identity of several people
<rww> Well, that's creepy.
<GPenguin> thats my right
<tsimpson> you don't do anything illegal
<GPenguin> like that is topic here, what i do and what i better dont do
<GPenguin> if somebody is hiding behind an anonymous way of being but trying so hard to give me a bad reputation, only to cover his rotten self, well sorry. i am not playing fair on this one
<GPenguin> its not like we all are taking part in some game
<GPenguin> this is real
<tsimpson> this is IRC
<GPenguin> its still real
<GPenguin> no law-free zone
<GPenguin> no playground for Aspergers
<tsimpson> seriously, that's enough now
<niko> +z is useless here no ?
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-irc, niko said: +z is useless here no ?
<niko> ubot4: thanks, i noticed
<ubot4> niko: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> niko: does it hurt?
<niko> people could not notice they are quieted
<tomaw> ie, the ircd won't tell people the message wasn't sent if the channel is +z
<nhandler> niko, tomaw: ^^^
<m4v> chanserv doesn't give a notice when you're being quieted anyway?
<nhandler> m4v: It only notices if the quiet affects a large number of users iirc
<niko> m4v: when you are quieted, not when you join later
<niko> nhandler: you talk about public notice
<m4v> ok, point taken
<tomaw> it notices the victim(s) if that's four or less people, otherwise the channel
<tsimpson> and chanserv will only give you a notice if you use it to quite (not /mode +q manually)
<tsimpson> *them, not you
<guntbert> nhandler: may I draw your attention to Markell in #freenode?
#ubuntu-irc 2010-10-15
<Lex79> Hi, I'd like to register a channel #kubuntu-it but if I go into #kubuntu-it there is a redirect to #ubuntu-it, what I have to do? #kubuntu-it is not registered yet
<IdleOne> Lex79: #kubuntu-it is +P which can only be set by freenode staff so I would say speak to them in #freenode and also discuss it with the #ubuntu-it ops
<Lex79> IdleOne: ok thanks :)
<IdleOne> sure thing
<marienz> I'm pretty sure I can fix the forward but a GC would have to tell me that's an ok thing to do
<marienz> fix as in remove
<persia> Lex79, Why do you need #kubuntu-it as different from #ubuntu-it?  Is there insufficient respect towards Kubuntu, or too much traffic?
<Lex79> persia: just because we are building a new loco, a Kubuntu loco like kubuntu-de.org and we want an our channel :)
<persia> Lex79, Do you know the history behind kubuntu-de?
<Lex79> persia: nope
<persia> OK.  I'll tell you all about it in PM then :)
<Lex79> ok
<Gryllida> why doesn't ubottu know anything about !hi ?
<Pici> Because it was being abused.
<bazhang> been deleted
<Gryllida> ok, I'll not try to undelete it then. thanks.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-10-16
<Nafallo> !terminator > Nafallo
<vish> !msgthebot > Nafallo
<ubottu> Nafallo, please see my private message
#ubuntu-irc 2010-10-17
<Tm_T> !away > Islington
#ubuntu-irc 2011-10-10
<nlsthzn> Hi, would like to request an ubuntu members cloak (https://launchpad.net/~nlsthzn)
<pangolin> jussi topyli elky  We have a new Ubuntu member. Congrats nlsthzn!
<pangolin> nlsthzn: just be patient and hopefully someone will help you soon
<nlsthzn> pangolin, firstly awesome name (are you also Precise?)... then thanks :D ... and lastly no worries, I am in no rush thanks
<pangolin> nlsthzn: thank you, not as precise as I should be sometimes :)
<nlsthzn> :)
<topyli> staff, we could use an ubuntu/members cloak for nlsthzn please
<rww> topyli, nlsthzn: done
<topyli> thanks rww
<nlsthzn> rww, thanks
<philinux> Hi can I get my unaffiliated change to ubuntu memeber please. https://launchpad.net/~philcb/+participation
<nothingspecial> Hi, would you be able to do as above for this new member too please. https://launchpad.net/~nothingspecial48/+participation
<k1l> IRCC ^
<jussi> staff, may I request an ubuntu/member/accountname cloak for nothingspecial and philinux please
<jussi> nothingspecial: congrats :)
<k1l> gratz :)
<jussi> philinux: congrats
<philinux> jussi: thanks very much
<nothingspecial> thanks very much :)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-10-11
<vibhav> why do we need a separate #ubuntu-in when Indians are comfortable in English?
<vibhav> gee
<Tm_T> vibhav: uh, it's not just about the language perhaps?
<vibhav> ok
<popey> !uk
<ubottu> Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<popey> :D
<vibhav> hehe
<DJones> When was the last time "the Queen's English" was used in -uk :)
<Myrtti> why, you heathen, are you implying that the channel is not using the pure RP?
<DJones> Only most of the time
<Myrtti> I detest this innuendo
<DJones> Myrtti: You probably have a better grasp of the queens english anyway, not having been brought up with typical local dialects & slang
<Myrtti> this is true
<Myrtti> Eastenders or Corrie wasnt on telly in Finland when I grew up
<Tm_T> we had Bonanza instead
<Myrtti> and Dallas
<DJones> I normally find that when somebody has learned english as a 2nd language, they're much more precise in how they speak and don't pick up the bad habits that are normal for native speakers
<Tm_T> DJones: I agree, unless they learn it by use with locals
<DJones> I had thunderbirds, with Lady Penelope & Parker's proper English
<Myrtti> B-)
<jussi> aussies speak real english... :P
<popey> LOLWUT
<popey> you missed a question mark at the end of that statement
<jussi> popey:  whaddya mean, we aussies don't speak proppa english? common mate, you gotta be kiddin, Im perfectly undestandable.
 * jussi laughs and throws another shrimp on the barbie...
 * popey adds further question marks to jussi's statements
 * jussi substitutes "real" and "the best" :P
<jussi> btw, does someone want to do my work for me ?
<Tm_T> jussi: yes, you're perfectly undeR anything standable if you're in Australia
<Tm_T> jussi: if it pays, yes
<jussi> Tm_T: sorry, only hugs.
<jussi> :P
<Tm_T> that won't help me getting a home for my family, good otherwise (:
<Tm_T> oh how I hate the situation...
#ubuntu-irc 2011-10-12
<bognarandras> hi! can someone help me about the ubuntu member irc cloak?
<jussi> bognarandras: are you a member?
<bognarandras> jussi: yes
<bognarandras> https://launchpad.net/~bognarandras
<jussi> bognarandras: lp url please?
<jussi> hehe
<bognarandras> :)
<jussi> rww: VorTechS etc, can we please get a ubuntu/member cloak for bognarandras
<marienz> sure
<jussi> marienz: thanks!
<jussi> bognarandras: congrats!
<bognarandras> thanks!
<jussi> bognarandras: you arent the qt on android guy by any chance?
<bognarandras> jussi: nope :)
<jussi> ok, similar name, I never remember right :)
<bognarandras> thanks for the help! bye!
<pangolin> fellow star strek geek ^
<pangolin> err
<pangolin> trek*
<pangolin> I wonder what percentage of Ubuntu members are also trekkies
<marienz> it is a hard to remember name (I copy/pasted it to make sure I got the cloak right)
<rww> jussi: do ubuntu cloaks do nickserv account name or LP name or either?
<jussi> rww: normally nickserv
<elky> rww, typically nickserv otherwise as has happened, people demand we oust others with the nickserv name they want and give them it.
#ubuntu-irc 2011-10-13
<variable> pangolin: ##trekkies
<vibhav> what happen?
<vibhav> I talked no forkbomb
<Tm_T> vibhav: then what was it?
<vibhav> nevr mind
<elky> lol
<rww> speaking of which, I'm eating cheeseburgers again now
<rww> since I know you're all fascinated by my eating habits
<Unit193> I don't like them as much, they have cheese
<elky> rww because they beat dorm food?
<rww> elky: this is cheeseburgers at the dorms, and our dorm food is fine
 * Unit193 hands LjL sandbags
<LjL> hand me a new motherboard :(
#ubuntu-irc 2011-10-14
<zykotick9> seems there is a typo in the !classic factoid "... For 11.10, see !notunuty" i believe it's !notunity
<pangolin> !
<pangolin> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1 | /join #ubuntu-release-party and wait for the announcement.
<pangolin> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".For 11.10, see !notunuty
<pangolin> !no classic is <reply> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".For 11.10, see !notunity
<ubottu> I'll remember that pangolin
<pangolin> thanks zykotick9
<pangolin> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".For 11.10, see !notunity
<zykotick9> pangolin, glad to help - thanks for fixing it!
<pangolin> my pleasure
<Richardo> Hello all
<Pici> Richardo: Hi, anything we can do for you today?
<Richardo> I´m having a spot of bother
<Richardo> I just updated to 11.10
<Richardo> And just like when I first installed Ubuntu (10.04) I am unable to use my wireless card
<guntbert> Richardo: please ask in #ubuntu, this here is no support channel
<Richardo> my bad
<Richardo> sorry guys
<guntbert> Richardo: no worries :)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-10-15
<AlanBell> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784
<taowa> !cloak
<ubottu> To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<taowa> can i have an ubuntu cloak
<Unit193> Launchpad link?
<k1l> can you link your launchpad page?
<k1l> but you need a membership for an ubuntu cloak:
<k1l> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<taowa> k1l: link: https://launchpad.net/~taowa4
<taowa> can i have an UBUNTU cloak
<Fuchs> taowa: you don't appear to be a member yet
<taowa> how do you know?
<Fuchs> taowa: you can read the link k1l gave you, or you could get an unaffiliated cloak. Keep in mind that it won't work while using the web chat, as you currently are doing
<Fuchs> taowa: usually there is a group membership for that
#ubuntu-irc 2012-10-08
<JoseeAntonioR> AlanBell: hey, do you think you can do an IRC Team session for OpenWeek or recommend someone to do it?
<AlanBell> sure JoseeAntonioR
 * AlanBell checks the details
<JoseeAntonioR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/quantal/Timetable has the schedule
#ubuntu-irc 2012-10-09
<itnet7> jussi: have a second for a quick pm?
#ubuntu-irc 2012-10-10
<TheLordOfTime> so, question for you all, is #ubuntu-forums intentionally set as "Join, get kicked", or did someone just forget to set it as forward to #ubuntuforums, or is the channel outside of the IRCC purview?
<TheLordOfTime> (you all being IRCC)
<TheLordOfTime> (I accidentially joined the one that is set for kicks, hence the question)
#ubuntu-irc 2012-10-11
<IdleOne> strange when I join #ubuntu-forums it forward me to #ubuntuforums the way it should.
<Unit193> IdleOne: Unless you are already in the second.
<IdleOne> right, then it tells you it is invite only
<IdleOne> is there a freenode mode that the user can set to prevent being forwarded. I sorta recall something like that
<Unit193> /umode +Q
<IdleOne> he probably has that set and it looks like he is being kicked
<Unit193> Alright time to hate me again. :P   (Facts) usplash may need deleted/updated, themes has a broken link (freshmeat), tty would be good to drop the last period (linking issues), is !nbs good?  packaging should link to the new package guide at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/ ?  guide-#ubuntu-bots-devel should be an alias of/to ubottuguide.  calendar and debtags are dead links.
<Myrtti> one at a time?
<IdleOne> haha I am so happy that it isn't just me who didn't understand that. I thought for a minute I had a stroke
<Unit193> !calendar | 404
<ubottu> 404: calendar is at http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event
<IdleOne> !no calendar is <reply> calendar is at http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> fixed
<IdleOne> next?
<Unit193> !debtags | 404
<ubottu> 404: debtags is at http://wiki.debian.org/DebTags
<IdleOne> would help a lot if you also told me the change that needs to be done
<Unit193> I don't know on this one.
<IdleOne> !no debtags is <reply> debtags is at http://wiki.debian.org/Debtags
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<Unit193> packaging is <reply>The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<IdleOne> !no packaging is <reply>The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<Unit193> !usplash | remove?
<ubottu> remove?: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<IdleOne> Does this one still apply to older versions?
<IdleOne> like 10.04-11.04...
<Unit193> 10.04 switched to plymouth, was the first to use it.
<Unit193> no themes is <reply>Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<IdleOne> !no themes is <reply>Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<Unit193> (Freecode doesn't seem to have many themes in there, but that's where the tag went)
<Unit193> !tty | would be nice to remove last period so users can click the link, no?
<ubottu> would be nice to remove last period so users can click the link, no?: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<IdleOne> that period doesn't break the link for me
<Unit193> Alrighty.
<Unit193> !nbs | Empty, but is it right?
<ubottu> Empty, but is it right?: Some packages are no longer built from source as a result of various transitions.  The reverse dependencies of these packages require an update.  The current tracking list is available from http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/
<IdleOne> !no tty is <reply> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> . removed
<Unit193> !guide-#ubuntu-bots-devel | and ubottuguide are very close, thoughts?
<ubottu> and ubottuguide are very close, thoughts?: An old and incomplete guide for setting up a clone of ubottu is available at http://ubottu.com/guide/
<IdleOne> I don't know about nbs, maybe see if you can track down who does
<IdleOne> !ubottuguide
<ubottu> There is a (incomplete) guide for installing supybot and setting up an ubottu clone here: http://ubottu.com/guide
<IdleOne> find a better ( more complete) guide and we can edit
<Unit193> Well, just the fact that one should be an alias, so if there is a need to edit?
<IdleOne> leave it for now, one is channel specific the other is global but they have the same info.
<Unit193> Alrighty, running a script to see if there are any more broken links, and throttling it so I don't flood the wiki.
#ubuntu-irc 2012-10-12
<codemaniac> hi can i get a cloak like "ubuntu/member/othercloak.nickname"?
<smartboyhw> codemaniac, you became member recently?
 * smartboyhw is surprised
<codemaniac> i have been for a couple of months
<smartboyhw> codemaniac, oh so you want to dump the fedora one good:D
<IdleOne> codemaniac: please paste your LP link
<codemaniac> IdleOne: https://launchpad.net/~arijit.dutta
<codemaniac> smartboyhw: i want to keep my fedora cloak too
<IdleOne> IRCC codemaniac would like an ubuntu claok.
<IdleOne> codemaniac: sit tight and one of the IRCC will get to it soonish
<IdleOne> cloak also
<smartboyhw> codemaniac, you can't have two cloaks for an account so what do you mean? Just wondering
<codemaniac> IdleOne: can i get the cloak like "ubuntu/member/fedora.nickname"?
<smartboyhw> Ah like that now I understand:D
<IdleOne> codemaniac: I am not sure AlanBell, Pici, topyli, funkyHat or Tm_T will determine that
<codemaniac> IdleOne: thanks, i will wait for their reply :)
<IdleOne> anytime :)
<Pici> codemaniac: We review multi-project cloaks on a case-by-case basis, I need to talk with my fellow IRCC members before we can grant this.  (I for one don't have a prolem with it though).  I'll let you know what we come up with.
<codemaniac> thanks Pici
<codemaniac> Pici: are you here ?
<codemaniac> will you mind a pm ?
#ubuntu-irc 2012-10-13
<codemaniac> Pici, IdleOne have you heard anything regarding my request from other IRCC members?
<AlanBell> hi codemaniac
<AlanBell> staff can we have a ubuntu/member/fedora.codemaniac cloak for codemaniac please
<christel> hrmm
<christel> what's in it for me?!
<Unit193> ...Cookies?
<christel> cookies! such a great motivator :D
<christel> AlanBell: all cloaked! i will collect cookies when we next meet!
<AlanBell> yay
 * AlanBell will bring cookies
<christel> oh you do know how to make a girl happy :D
<codemaniac> thnaks AlanBell and christel :)
<Celene> Hi, can you place ubot5 back into #ubuntuforums please? Thanks!
<m4v> Celene: when did it part?
<Celene> The guys inside #ubuntuforums were messing with the bot, so it got kicked.
<Celene> *removed
<m4v> this is the third time I recall that bot left #ubuntuforums, if those other times where also because the bot was kicked then I suggest to leave the channel without bot. Is annoying having to make it join.
<m4v> s/where/were/
<Celene> hmm. Generally, the bot is used for the !support factoid, so not having the bot wouldn't be such a big problem. :)
<m4v> then don't kick it. If this was the first time and an error, then ok. But as I said, this isn't the first time that bot left that channel.
<m4v> anyway, we have to wait for the owner to show up.
<m4v> Celene: ops. Apologises for my last message, I read "wouldn't" as "would".
<Unit193> ./!torrents will be wrong ever so often for a short time when the lts comes out making it 12.04.1 (example.)
<Unit193> !+torrents
<ubottu> <reply> $curStable can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/$curStableLower/desktop/ubuntu-$curStableNum-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/$curStableLower/server/ubuntu-$curStableNum-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<Unit193> IdleOne: If you're bored, or feel like getting annoyed, I have more to fix up. :D
<IdleOne> shoot one at a time
<Unit193> freedom  http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing  switch to   http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/licensing
<Unit193> !repos |  Dead link, not sure what you want to do with it
<ubottu> Dead link, not sure what you want to do with it: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Unit193> /about-ubuntu/components  being the dead one.
<IdleOne> !no freedom is <reply> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and  http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/licensing
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<Unit193> !daily | http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ removed alternate
<IdleOne> Give me the corrected version you want applied please
<IdleOne> I'll copy paste what you give me :)
<Unit193> Alright, give me a minute to corrent the file...
 * Fuchs ponders smuggling in a bad link
<IdleOne> This is why the IRCC needs to give you access
<IdleOne> not because I get annoyed but because it will save time!
<Fuchs> :(
<IdleOne> also, I am not annoyed. I just like things to be made easy and work the proper way as much as possible
 * IdleOne slaps that frown upside down and makes Fuchs smile
<Fuchs> :}
<IdleOne> lol close enough
<IdleOne> be back in a little, time to eat.
<Fuchs> bon appetit
<IdleOne> merci
<Unit193> IdleOne: Some I don't know http://unit193.ninth.su/fixed_factoids.txt
<IdleOne> will look in about 30 minutes
<Unit193> Sure, and if this doesn't annoy, how can I? :(
<Unit193> Please look through it before putting it in.
<IdleOne> !daily is <reply>Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<ubottu> But daily already means something else!
<IdleOne> !no daily is <reply>Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> !disks
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<IdleOne> !no disks is <reply>For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> !klik
<ubottu> klik is a simple way to run additional software without actually installing it. For instructions and more information see http://dot.kde.org/1126867980/
<IdleOne> !no klik is <reply>klik is a simple way to run additional software without actually installing it. For instructions and more information see: http://dot.kde.org/2005/09/16/dont-install-just-copy-klik
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> !klik is <reply>klik is a simple way to run additional software without actually installing it. For instructions and more information see: http://dot.kde.org/2005/09/16/dont-install-just-copy-klik
<ubottu> But klik already means something else!
<IdleOne> err
<IdleOne> !buntudot-also
<ubottu> buntudot-also is buntudot.org also runs a 3rd party Repository of ubuntu software see : http://www.buntudot.org/howtos/buntudotorg-repositories/
<Unit193> I edited that file, refresh.
<IdleOne> !forget buntudot-also
<ubottu> I'll forget that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> k
<IdleOne> !picassa
<IdleOne> !picasa
<ubottu> Picasa from Google can be downloaded in .deb format from: http://picasa.google.com/linux/download.html
<IdleOne> really they dropped picasa support?
<Unit193> For Linux, afaik.
<IdleOne> that sucks
<IdleOne> !no picasa is <reply>You can no longer use picasa in linux natively.  It's !wine !appdb profile can be found at http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=2024
<IdleOne> !forget ivtv
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<ubottu> I'll forget that, IdleOne
<Unit193> Not sure if you wanted the appdb profile, but. :P
<IdleOne> !no kdeguide  is <reply>See http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/ for a guide to using KDE.
<IdleOne> !no hdbug is <reply>Ubuntu does *not* modify the settings that affect HD lifespans by default. An analysis from an Ubuntu Technical Board member and ACPI expert can be found at http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77672.html (See https://launchpad.net/bugs/59695 and http://tinyurl.com/2vyrft for more information)
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 59695 in acpi-support (Ubuntu Jaunty) "High frequency of load/unload cycles on some hard disks may shorten lifetime" [Critical,Fix released]
<IdleOne> !no kdeguide  is <reply>See http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/ for a guide to using KDE.
<IdleOne>  !no hdbug is <reply>Ubuntu does *not* modify the settings that affect HD lifespans by default. An analysis from an Ubuntu Technical Board member and ACPI expert can be found at http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77672.html (See https://launchpad.net/bugs/59695 and http://tinyurl.com/2vyrft for more information)
<IdleOne> not sure which it remembered heh
<IdleOne> !kdeguide
<ubottu> See http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/ for a guide to using KDE.
<IdleOne> !hdbug
<ubottu> Ubuntu does *not* modify the settings that affect HD lifespans by default. An analysis from an Ubuntu Technical Board member and ACPI expert can be found at http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77672.html (See https://launchpad.net/bugs/59695 and http://tinyurl.com/2vyrft for more information)
<IdleOne> apparently both
<IdleOne> !richtlijnen
<ubottu> Richtlijnen voor het verblijf in #ubuntu-nl vind je op http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/richtlijnen/
<Unit193> (Can't read it)
<IdleOne> need to check with ubuntu-nl and make sure
<IdleOne> Unit193: what is wrong with aiglx?
<IdleOne> !aiglx
<ubottu> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX
<IdleOne> yeah?
<Unit193> Redirects to "Candidate for Deletion", didn't know if that was badand all.
<IdleOne> oh.
<IdleOne> !no aiglx is <reply> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> !baddevice
<ubottu> If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<Unit193> Deadlink.
<IdleOne> yeah seems the entire wiki is gone there
<IdleOne> !forget baddevice
<ubottu> I'll forget that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<IdleOne> !versioning
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian have slightly different package versioning schemes, for an explanation see http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/basic-scratch.html#id2528873
<IdleOne> asked in #ubuntu-packaging about that link
<IdleOne> !gimpshop
<ubottu> gimpshop is a hack that makes The Gimp look and feel more like Photoshop.  A .deb for Ubuntu is available via http://plasticbugs.com/?page_id=294
<IdleOne> !forget gimpshop
<ubottu> I'll forget that, IdleOne
<Unit193> !fx6
<ubottu> Firefox 6 has been released as a security update for 11.04. For 10.04 and 10.10, you can use the unofficial and unsupported PPA at https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<IdleOne> !forget fx6
<ubottu> I'll forget that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !subversion
<ubottu> subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<IdleOne> I think we can forget kdesvn ?
<IdleOne> !forget kdesvn
<ubottu> I'll forget that, IdleOne
<Unit193> KDE svn is for getting at KDE's code.
<IdleOne> !unforget kdesvn
<ubottu> I suddenly remember kdesvn again, IdleOne
<IdleOne> ok so what do you suggest to replace the link?
<IdleOne> !moztest
<ubottu> The Mozilla-testing repos can be found at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives. Please remember these are testing repos, the packages in these repos are not stable and may break things on your system. Use with caution. Please report bugs found from these packages to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives/Bugs.
<Unit193> IdleOne: Asking #kubuntu-offtopic ? :P
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> did you ask mozillateam about moztest?
<IdleOne> you did
<IdleOne> alright so when we get answers we can fix those 3
#ubuntu-irc 2012-10-14
<JoseeAntonioR> Hey, guys. I'm organizing OpenWeek this time, and I'd like to know if any of you is interested in running an Open Week session explaining what do you and how can you contribute to the IRC Team. The schedule is on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/quantal/Timetable, thanks!
<codemaniac> IdleOne: mind a PM ?
<IdleOne> go ahead
<Unit193> IdleOne: Around? :---D
<IdleOne> yup
<Unit193> http://unit193.ninth.su/fixed_factoids.txt  Tried to make it easy, but cds, alternate, and songbird need a look at (middle section, didn't know on the top section)
<IdleOne> you can't request free cd's anymore
<IdleOne> only loco's get them
<Unit193> cds isn't free, click it.
<Unit193> Fixed.
<IdleOne> !no cds is <reply>You can buy an Ubuntu CD from http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/cd-and-dvd  Please consider using Torrents http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> in !songbird why link to install instructions?
<Unit193> (Rest are new as well)
<Unit193> IdleOne: That's just how it was, I left as is.
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> but if we are going to fix them, we should make the info helpful
<IdleOne> !banana-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Banana! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5sq0am3HdI
<IdleOne> we really need that?
<Unit193> Yes. :D
<IdleOne> !forget banana-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> I'll forget that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> we do?
<IdleOne> ok
<Unit193> No.
<IdleOne> !no faq-#xubuntu is <reply>Lists of common questions and answers about Xubuntu can be found at http://xubuntu.org/news/category/faq/.  See also: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> !forget skypefail
<IdleOne> !forget ucp
<ubottu> I'll forget that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !no alternate is <reply>The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> !no gestures-#kubuntu is <reply>KDE has a built-in support for mouse gestures. See: http://userbase.kde.org/System_Settings/Shortcuts_and_Gestures for a howto
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> !no torrents-#kubuntu is <reply>Kubuntu $curStableLong ($curStableNum) torrents can be obtained at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/$curStableLower/release/
<IdleOne> !torrents-#kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu Precise Pangolin (12.04) torrents can be obtained at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/precise/release/
<IdleOne> !no kubuntu-bugs is <reply>Major Kubuntu desktop bugs can be found at https://bugs.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-bugs
<IdleOne> !no kdmtheme is <reply>To customize your !KDM theme, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<Unit193> I take it you don't know on the ones at the top?  And weird, getdeb has http://www.getdeb.net/software/Songbird  (And they dropped linux a while ago)
<IdleOne> I decided to ignore those
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> Unit193: if you get a chance ask gnomefreak about moztest
<Unit193> Alrighty, could poke Tm_T about kdesvn?
<IdleOne> probably
<Unit193> http://utnubu.alioth.debian.org/source-versiondiff.html not that type of version info, I'd bet. :P
<Unit193> IdleOne: Thanks for your help, I am at the end of my list for this round!  :)
<Unit193> Though, not sure if someone should update !donate...
<Nafallo> !donate
<ubottu> To donate to Ubuntu, you can !participate or go to http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved/donate
<IdleOne> looks fine to me
<IdleOne> ubuntu.com/download  does a good at asking for money
<IdleOne> I prefer the community asks for people to donate time and skill instead of money
<Unit193> (Just noting the link rather than concept or anything, don't care as much)
<Unit193> You donated your time to update facts!
<IdleOne> I've been dropping words in my sentences the past couple days
 * IdleOne needs to eat more fish I think
<JoseeAntonioR> ubottu: !no cds is <reply>You can buy an Ubuntu CD/DVD from http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/cd-and-dvd  Please consider using Torrents http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<JoseeAntonioR> IdleOne: ^ ?
#ubuntu-irc 2013-10-07
<Rory> Hi, Ubottu's !lts factoid incorrectly states that support is 5 years for server, and 3 years for desktop. In fact, it is now 5 years for both varieties
<Tm_T> Rory: only with 12.04
<Myrtti> yes, but there's still 10.04 there
<Tm_T> Rory: as in, basic rule hasn't changed, there's just one exception (;
<Rory> Someone was asking if 14.04 will be supported on the desktop for 3 or 5 years
<Rory> I was right in saying 3?
<Tm_T> Rory: as far as we know yes
<Myrtti> well
<k1l_> Tm_T: no
<Tm_T> k1l_: se?
<smartboyhw> 14.04: 5 years
<smartboyhw> 12.04: 5 years
<k1l_> its 5 years from now  for lts desktop and server
<smartboyhw> 10.04: 3 years
<Tm_T> source?
<Rory> erm
<k1l_> the old rule is changed
<Rory> I still think Ubottu should clarify
<Rory> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<Rory> Is this correct?
<Rory> Is anything is says there factually inaccurate?
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<Myrtti> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2011/10/21/ubuntu-12-04-to-feature-extended-support-period-for-desktop-users/
<k1l_> Starting with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, both versions will receive 5 years support.
<k1l_> " "
<Rory> Is this a case of nobody knows for sure yet?
<k1l_> it was in that discussion were RR was in the game, too
<k1l_> Rory: yes its sure. see the LTS wiki page
<smartboyhw> It's sure
<k1l_> it was stated by the technical board some time back in the same discussion where they shortened not-lts support to 9 month
<Tm_T> k1l_: ah, totally missed that detail
<k1l_> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/03/19/changes-in-ubuntu-releases-decided-by-the-ubuntu-technical-board/
<k1l_> ah, Myrtti already pasted that link. (too much monday morning for me :X )
<Myrtti> k1l_: yours is newer
<k1l_> like i said: monday mornings :)
<Myrtti> yeah, can't win them all
<Tm_T> k1l_: heh, that wiki page has been having that information since ... late 2011? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS?action=diff&rev1=30&rev2=31
<k1l_> Tm_T: see Myrttis link. it was first changed in 2011. but approved in the latest non-lts support change
<k1l_> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<Tm_T> k1l_: yup, just interesting detail
<smartboyhw> Actually, we should say the exception applies to 10.04 for 3 years...
<k1l_> but i think we should change that factoid to ~"from 12.04 desktop and server get 5 years support"
<Myrtti> hehe :-P
<Myrtti> awww
<Fuchs> Morning Myrtti *throws fish*
<Myrtti> arp arp arp
<Fuchs> ♡
#ubuntu-irc 2013-10-08
<Tm_T> to share tiblits from other medium of Ubuntu community, https://plus.google.com/u/0/116332967182123293599/posts/7mQ5jBHZUvY
<jose> IRCC: hey, I'd like to request permissions on the #ubuntu-lococouncil channel, is private atm and can't check who's an op or who isn't
<Pici> jose: let me take a look...
<jose> sure :)
<Pici> jose: also, I just updated your factoid.
<jose> great, thanks!
<Pici> jose: Do you need to be able to make changes to the access list?
<jose> yep
<Pici> okay
<jose> Pici: thanks a bunch!
<Pici> jose: okay, you're all set.
<jose> also, if I could have +F it'd be good
<Pici> jose: do you need +F? you have +f
<Pici> (I removed the +F from laura)
<jose> Pici: we wanted to make the channel private (as per private conversations), and wanted to have only members of the LC on the list
<jose> though, if it's needed we can keep +F on the IR-CC account
<Pici> jose: Eh... you got it.  We can always request it from freenode if we need access to the channel for some weird reason.
<jose> I'll make sure that if I ever drop my account +F gets transferred to the IR CC account
<jose> !cookie > pici
<ubottu> pici, please see my private message
<Pici> jose: don't worry about it. freenode has our back ;)
<jose> Pici: oh, also, if you could grant me ops at #ubuntu-locoteams it'd be great
<jose> the ACL needs some updating in terms of LC members, and I need to set up a forward :)
<Pici> jose: you should have it already. I gave you +AFRfiorstv
<jose> Pici: that was for #ubuntu-lococouncil, I was talking about #ubuntu-locoteams
<Pici> uh
<Pici> oh
<Pici> jose: I gave you enough access to change the access list there
<jose> that's ok, thanks!
<Pricey> Hmm why aren't you showing as identified on my screen...
<Pricey> Ah different account. *trundles off*
<jose> Pricey: if you're willing to drop jose so I can group it, then it'd be great :)
<Pricey> jose: Taking a look.
<Pricey> jose: Don't suppose you've asked the current owner/
<jose> Pricey: I have, multiple times. I've sent memos with no replies (even though he's read some of them)
<jose> Pricey: anything?
<Myrtti> he's running home from work
<jose> oh, got it :)
<Pricey> jose: Just talking with other staff first. We don't often rush.
<jose> sure thing :)
<jose> Pricey: if anything pops up please let me know, feel free to PM at any time. jose goes to do some school stuff right now :)
<Pricey> jose: ack, i'll not do anything without verifying you're still here
<jose> ok!
<Pricey> jose: I'm afraid the nick isn't expired.
<jose> Pricey: I understand it from the point that the account isn't expired yet, but isn't there an exception in case the nick hasn't been used for more then 150 weeks (10 times the limit) and the owner doesn't reply memos?
<jose> maybe the accountname can be changed to the nick he usually uses, and we can all be happy
<Pricey> jose: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userexpirations "If the nick you want is someone's NickServ account name, it is considered expired only when the account itself is expired."
<jose> well, I think I'll just leave like this anyways. thanks a lot, Pricey!
<Pricey> jose: Sorry!
#ubuntu-irc 2013-10-09
<sidesh> hi
<sidesh>  whats up
<lubotu3> In lubotu3, Guest77884 said: WHAT IS YOUR MAEN OF BOT
#ubuntu-irc 2013-10-12
<jose> hey guys, I think now it's time to set !isitout to not yet
<jose> !isitout
<ubottu> The 19th release of Ubuntu, Saucy Salamander, will be out in October of 2013.
<jose> oh, sorry, it's already done
#ubuntu-irc 2014-10-06
<Riddell> help needed in #kubuntu
<Riddell> some one spamming lots
<Riddell> !help
<Riddell> hmm
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DJones> Riddell: /mode +b reiseo!~quassel@p4FC0E78D.dip0.t-ipconnect.de  looks like it would deal with that
<DJones> Or maybe better given the nick change /mode +b *!~quassel@p4FC0E78D.dip0.t-ipconnect.de  looks like it would deal with that
<benonsoftware> Riddell: Just letting you know you may want to remove/change that ban when you think things have settled, bit of a large ban. :)
<Fuchs> DJones: I wouldn't recommend putting the ident in either, unless the user comes from a shared connection / gateway (such as shell)
<GPenguin> hello, what is the proper next step when i want to attempt disputing a ban (from ikonia)?
<GPenguin> is he high ranked enough so that it is worth it?
<Fuchs> GPenguin: in what channel?  In the regular ones (#ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic etc.) it would be #ubuntu-ops, and not in here.
<Fuchs> oh, it's you. Hi.
<GPenguin> when i got banned from #ubuntu by ikonia i went to #ubuntu-ops where he accused me of faking logs and banned me there too
<Fuchs> in that case, as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess, it would be in here,
<Fuchs> you'd have to poke the IRCC.
<Fuchs> or use the e-mail address mentioned there.
<GPenguin> what if step 2 "contact the OP who mistreated you" is not possible due to pride?
<Fuchs> this will probably have an impact on how the other steps will work out
<Fuchs> if you tell them that you skipped a step on purpose due to silly reasons, I guess that chances to resolve it get a little bit worse.
<Fuchs> but feel free to try.
<GPenguin> since ikonia disrespects people of my kind and i therefore disrespect him the reason is not silly to avoid any kind of contact
<Fuchs> the channel in question (#ubuntu) is logged in public though, so it should be trivial to check whether logs are correct or not.
<Fuchs> as IRC doesn't know "kinds": I doubt that. But again: feel free to try.
<GPenguin> lets say 1 friend in the council helps the other (we have seen that before with elky) the whole procedure seems pointless from my point of view. are there alternatives?
<Fuchs> I'd recommend following the usual steps, but then I am not sure whether debating that with you makes any sense, hence: I gave you the steps to follow and the people / address to contact, feel free to do with that information whatever you see fit.
<GPenguin> any chance of speaking to the community officially and asking them for an opinion?
<Fuchs> The "alternatives" are mentioned on that page. If none of those work out: nope.
<Fuchs> yes, that is what the council does. Feel free to contact them.
<GPenguin> or to a community representative at least?
<Fuchs> [15:32:44] <Fuchs> yes, that is what the council does. Feel free to contact them.
<GPenguin> thats the role of the council? interesting.
<GPenguin> that means all ubuntu users may vote people in or out of the council?
<Fuchs> how the IRCC is elected can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil and imo doesn't really matter here,
<GPenguin> how would you decide for _me_ what matters to me?
<Fuchs> I don't, but given how you discuss this, and given past experience with you, I think this is going to be pretty pointless, hence I'm out. Good luck.
<GPenguin> thats the beginning, Fuchs. that is respect which has not to be earned. it is given. from the superior person downwards to the other people
<GPenguin> and you failed.
<GPenguin> we both know why you failed. and _that_ does not matter right now
<GPenguin> but its sad nevertheless.
<GPenguin> does nalioth have a new nick?
<GPenguin> i cant see him but i feel his presence
<GPenguin> and popey is also always good for a slam in my face
<GPenguin> Mon Oct  6 15:40:21 CEST 2014
<popey> Excuse me?
<GPenguin> i am looking at the user list and try to figure out how many people would vote against me _by default_ because of years old sentiments
<ninnnu> Um. Does anyone know where I can reach the people who do the technical stuff to LoCo-sites (ubuntu-NN.org)?
<ninnnu> This is quite urgent
<rww> depends on the LoCo, I expect
<rww> #ubuntu-locoteams might be a better starting place than here, though
<ninnnu> this is stuff the LoCo itself can't do much about, because Canonical doesn't give much access
<rww> if it's managed by Canonical, see #canonical-sysadmin and rt@ubuntu.com
<ninnnu> Thanks
<Asus1> i love you elky
<Asus1> rww, suck my ass
<Asus1> genii, fuck you
<Asus1> !ops
 * genii stares at Asus1
<Asus1> genii, you will go to hell and burn in a fire forever unless you repent
<genii> sigh
<Fuchs> genii: don't worry, hell is a fun place *nods*
 * genii makes more coffee and hands out the mugs
<Fuchs> also you could have kicked him, now he amuses me in query \o/
<Fuchs> aww :(
<genii> Fuchs: I kicked him just earlier in +1, he returned with same behaviour so +b required.
<elky> going for a fresh ip no doubt
<Fuchs> genii: after the +b, I meant
<Fuchs> (that's what one usually does after a +b)
<Fuchs> elky: oh, lovely. He left mid-conversation :)
<genii> I'll check my command aliases a bit later, it should have had the kick in there but maybe not
#ubuntu-irc 2014-10-08
<FJKong> hello, anyone can help me with cloak?
<hggdh> FJKong: please give us your launchpad home page
<FJKong> hggdh: https://launchpad.net/~fjkong
<hggdh> good (and I was in your voting :-)
<hggdh> staff: can we please have a cloak ubuntu/member/FJKong for FJKong?
<FJKong> hggdh: yes, I love that
<hggdh> FJKong: we will have to wait for a freenode staff to be available. Given you already have waited some 4 hours, I do not think a few minutes will matter ;-)
<FJKong> hggdh: great thanks for your voting
<hggdh> FJKong: thank YOU for your work
<FJKong> hggdh: sure no problem
<FJKong> hggdh: ok, have a nice day
<niko> FJKong: congrats
<hggdh> niko: thank you
<FJKong> niko: hey thanks
<hggdh> FJKong: enjoy :-)
#ubuntu-irc 2014-10-09
<ubot5> PottyTheShitter called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel ()
<ubot2> PottyTheShitter called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel ()
<ubot5> PottyTheShitter called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel (idleone is a dick)
<ubot2> PottyTheShitter called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel (idleone is a dick)
<ubot2> PottyTheShitter called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel (idleone is a dick)
<ubot5> PottyTheShitter called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel (idleone is a dick)
<ubot5> PottyTheShitter called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel (idleone is a dick)
<ubot2> PottyTheShitter called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel (idleone is a dick)
<ubot2> PottyTheShitter called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel (idleone is a dick)
<ubot5> PottyTheShitter called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel (idleone is a dick)
<ubot2> PottyTheShitter called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel (idleone is a dick)
<ubot5> PottyTheShitter called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel (idleone is a dick)
<ubot2> PottyTheShitter called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel (idleone is a dick)
<ubot5> PottyTheShitter called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel (idleone is a dick)
<ubot2> PottyTheShitter called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel (idleone is a dick)
<ubot5> PottyTheShitter called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel (idleone is a dick)
<ubot2> PottyTheShitter called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel (idleone is a dick)
<ubot5> PottyTheShitter called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel (idleone is a dick)
<ubot5> PottyTheShitter called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel (idleone is a dick)
<ubot2> PottyTheShitter called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel (idleone is a dick)
<unopaste> ubot2 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> ubot5 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ubot2> PottyTheShitter called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel (idleone is a dick)
<ubot5> PottyTheShitter called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel (idleone is a dick)
<ubot5> PottyTheShitter called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel (idleone is a dick)
<ubot2> PottyTheShitter called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel (idleone is a dick)
<ubot2> unopaste: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<unopaste> ubot5 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ubot5> PottyTheShitter called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel (idleone is a dick)
<ubot5> unopaste: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubot2> PottyTheShitter called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel (idleone is a dick)
<ubot2> PottyTheShitter called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel (idleone is a dick)
<ubot5> PottyTheShitter called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel (idleone is a dick)
<unopaste> ubot2 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ubot2> PottyTheShitter called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel (idleone is a dick)
<ubot5> PottyTheShitter called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel (idleone is a dick)
<ubot5> unopaste: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubot2> unopaste: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<unopaste> ubot5 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ubot5> unopaste: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Pici blinks
<popey> lolz
<MooDoo> been watching this for ages lol
#ubuntu-irc 2014-10-11
<k1l_> <OERIAS> Hey the brazilian channel has no ops or anyone on the channel
<k1l_> #ubuntu-br seems dropped?
<k1l_> sorry, was #ubuntu-br" . maybe we should make there a whitespace in the bots message?
<k1l_> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<hggdh> k1l_: the channel is there
<hggdh> and it does have people in
<k1l_> hggdh: yes, i (and the user complaining) was trapped by the bots message. if you click on the channelname mentioned in the message you join #ubuntu-br"
<k1l_> so imho, we should make a whitespace after each channel name mentioned by the bot.
<hggdh> k1l_: ah, OK. I agree. Someone with bot rights should do it, I do not have them rights
<tsimpson> you both have access to change factoids
<hggdh> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<hggdh> !no br is <reply> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
#ubuntu-irc 2014-10-12
<Digipeng> Hey could you guys take care of thomasisgay looks like a clear troll
#ubuntu-irc 2015-10-09
<andrew__> hello
<Pici> hi
<Pici> andrew__: is there something we could help you with today?
<andrew__> yes please
<andrew__> is there a way to disable touch screen permanetly
<Pici> andrew__: If you're asking about Ubuntu, you'd be better off asking in #ubuntu.  #ubuntu-irc is for IRC related issues.
<andrew__> i already tried and they never answered me
<Pici> andrew__: ask again then :)
#ubuntu-irc 2015-10-11
<popey> I wrote up http://popey.com/blog/2015/10/11/troubleshooting-as-a-choose-your-own-adventure/ last night. Thinking maybe some people who have done support on IRC might have a good idea what upgrades tend to break...
<holstein> popey: i find, its quite hardware dependent..
#ubuntu-irc 2016-10-10
<Zic> hi here, sorry but it's not very ontopic-related but I don't know how to contact (except from the mailing-list) the Ubuntu Community Council : I let my Launchpad subscribtion to ~ubuntumembers group expired when I was at holiday, can someone here renew it? My Launchpad account is ~zic
<Unit193> hggdh: Gonna insert some CC pinging.
<Zic> thanks Unit193 :)
<hggdh> Unit193: ack
<Zic> hggdh: hi, should I rather send a mail to the mailing-list or it's ok?
<Unit193> hggdh: He's not even one I've poked. \o/
<hggdh> Zic: about what, I am not sure I understand why
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> Zic: the best ones to contact are the membership board
<hggdh> Zic: you can reach them at ubuntu-membership-boards@lists.ubuntu.com
<Unit193> hggdh: Oh?  Am I telling people to contact the wrong team?
<hggdh> Unit193: heh, I guess so :-) Although the CC has the necessary super powers, the RMB has this task
<Unit193> Heh, so there's 24 memos floating around with incorrect data, nice.
<hggdh> no problem, we will eal with them as they arrive :-)
<hggdh> Unit193: I *was* in the RMB until the end of September, so I could do it anyways
<Unit193> Ahhh, I see.
<Zic> hggdh: ok, thanks anyway, I sent it :)
<tsimonq2> Hi, who currently is a moderator of #ubuntu-folding?
<dax> tsimonq2: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-folding list
<dax> tsimonq2: something going on?
 * hggdh marvels at dax's speed on typing
<hggdh> had never heard of this channel
<tsimonq2> dax: me and Valorie Zimmerman would like to temporarily moderate it as the team is dead but we want to start it up again, and having active moderators around helps
<tsimonq2> right?
<dax> ah, that's hggdh's side of the aisle then. hggdh: looks like UbuntuIrcCouncil isn't +F in there, if you need me to set flags let me know, I'll be around for a while.
<hggdh> dax: yes, please do so, if you do not mind
<Unit193> Did you contact either of the other former founders?
<dax> hggdh: +F on UbuntuIrcCouncil, I assume?
<hggdh> dax: correct
<dax> 23:27 -- ChanServ: Flags +Ff were set on UbuntuIrcCouncil in #ubuntu-folding.
<hggdh> tsimonq2: contacting, at least nhandler (who is on-line), might be a good idea
<tsimonq2> hggdh: what about?
<hggdh> tsimonq2: about getting to be moderators there
<nhandler> Need help?
<nhandler> Oh, #ubuntu-folding. That was for some Folding at Home stuff years ago. I haven't touched or heard anything about that channel recently. Do what you will with it :)
<tsimonq2> \o/
<hggdh> nhandler: thank you
<nhandler> No problem
<hggdh> tsimonq2: you are all set
<tsimonq2> hggdh: thanks :)
<hggdh> tsimonq2: you are welcome
<tsimonq2> do you guys also have access to ##folding, or do I need to contact the founder of that?
<tsimonq2> 06:49:28 PM -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Entry Nickname/Host          Flags
<tsimonq2> 06:49:28 PM -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- ----- ---------------------- -----
<tsimonq2> 06:49:28 PM -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- 1     jje                    +AFORefiorstv [modified 3y 30w 3d ago]
<tsimonq2> 06:49:28 PM -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- ----- ---------------------- -----
<dax> probably best off talking to them, they're only a few minutes idle
<tsimonq2> oh?
<tsimonq2> ok
#ubuntu-irc 2016-10-11
<hggdh> tsimonq2: anyway, ##folding is outside our namespace, so nothing we can do about it
<tsimonq2> ok
#ubuntu-irc 2016-10-12
<tsimonq2> could someone please update the topic on #ubuntu-release-party?
<Pici> tsimonq2: release date is the 14th?
<tsimonq2> Pici: 13th, tomorrow
<Pici> tsimonq2: done :)
<tsimonq2> thanks Pici :)
<tsimonq2> o/
#ubuntu-irc 2016-10-13
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, dax said: !unity8 =~ s/with.*$/in 16.10 by selecting it on the login screen/
<dax> ubottu: !unity8 =~ s/with.*$/in 16.10 by selecting it on the login screen/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> ubottu: !unity8 =~ s/$/./
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
#ubuntu-irc 2016-10-14
<acheronuk> evening. could I please have a ubuntu member cloak applied?
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~rikmills
<Unit193> dax: You around?
<dax> Unit193: hi
<Unit193> dax: Can you give acheronuk a nice, shiny cloak?
<dax> Unit193: ja. cloak text, please :P
<Unit193> dax: ubuntu/member/acheronuk for $a:acheronuk
<Unit193> acheronuk: Congrats.
<Unit193> dax: Danke.
<hggdh> acheronuk: welcome
<acheronuk> Unit193 ^ dax - thank you :)
<acheronuk> hggdh: thank you as well
<hggdh> :-) the hard work was on Unit193 and dax
 * genii slides acheronuk a celebratory coffee
 * acheronuk tips a double brandy in the coffee
<acheronuk> thanks genii :)
<genii> :)
#ubuntu-irc 2017-10-11
<fabio_cc> elky, news?
#ubuntu-irc 2017-10-15
<dax> elky: please add an ubuntu member cloak to my account, my LPID is https://launchpad.net/~rww
<dax> P:
<elky> staff, please cloak dax
<dax> hrm
<dax> ubottu: whoami
<ubottu> use @whoami
<dax> ih8u
<dax> @whoami
<dax> figured
<dax> @whoami
<dax> @login
<lubotu2> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<lubotu1> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<lubotu3> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<ubot5> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<dax> ... lol
<elky> Fuchs: after several memos and an unresponsive PM session, i feel we've given enough warning and done due diligence now, so when you get a moment, can you either shut down #ubuntu-it-touch and #ubuntu-it-phone or transfer them to the ubuntuirccouncil account?
<elky> (i'm aware you're not around right now, but when you do appear)
#ubuntu-irc 2018-10-10
<bashfulrobot_> Could someone give an assist here: `You can’t change your nick to bashfulrobot while banned on #ubuntu-meeting`
<bashfulrobot_> This has popped me out of half the freenode rooms I am in (not being able to move back to my primary nick).
<Unit193> You'll want to use /msg nickserv help regain
<bashfulrobot_> Thank you.
<bashfulrobot_> THe nick in question is `bashfulrobot`
#ubuntu-irc 2018-10-11
<bashfulrobot_> Unit193: But I cannot do so until the ban on #ubuntu-meeting is removed.
<bashfulrobot_> When I just tried, I got `You can not regain your nickname while banned or quieted on a channel.`
<wxl> bashfulrobot_: part #ubuntu-meeting, regain, rejoin. done.
<bashfulrobot_> wxl: Same error
<bashfulrobot_> Cannot regain whil banned
<bashfulrobot_> Even though I left
 * bashfulrobot_ checking if I was banned anywhere else
<wxl> bashfulrobot_: you're probably on some +r channel
<jeremy31> Might have to leave a lot of channels, then try
<bashfulrobot> wxl: jeremy31 - Ok, left the banned channel. But then had to disconned from freenode as a whole, edit and reset my NICK in myu client, then reconnect to freenode as a whole, then could rejoin the banned room.
<bashfulrobot> wxl: Thanks!
<bashfulrobot> jeremy31: Thanks as well!
<wxl> np :)
<jeremy31> Enjoy, it was likely a channel that had a quiet mode set plus mode z
<bashfulrobot> Glad it is now fixed!
<Unit193> bashfulrobot: Ah, in that case I would have /msg nickserv identify bashfulrobot password here   then changed the nickname.
<bashfulrobot> Unit193: I am all good now - but appreciate the help!
#ubuntu-irc 2018-10-12
<eleettx> demonstration
<eleettx> i never pay attention to it
<Guest92613> quick and painless to do though
<Guest92613> I am also sometimes a weirdo but shh.
<milindur> JeffATL: what are you really trying to do and why?
<milindur> and a cocomplete category should really be called an mplete category ;)
<jiffiOSeV> SopaXorzTaker: preshared
<jiffiOSeV> I see from the docs that "irc_{join,part,quit}" works for filtering those messages out. What arguments do you use for nick changes and mode sets?
<ObilanRN> _sfiguser: I actually did a year ago. I configured emacs from scratch for my needs and I tried spacemacs
<ObilanRN> but there's a lot of talk now about utility liability
<ObilanRN> :tab q:  <-- why doesnt that work ?
<ObilanRN> yeah, but it won't show the bootscreen
<mindcrimesiz> subnaught: false. the compiler autogenerates default constructors as needed
<mindcrimesiz> Thank you so much. I will use sed to convert -'s to .'s. Should be more efficient than python3-re
<zen2> I've only been able to find 2/3
<zen2> if they're crazy enough to support non-linux kernels for any time period, supporting other inits shouldn't be anything
#ubuntu-irc 2019-10-07
<tomreyn> https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13925
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by bugzilla.samba.org: mismatched tag: line 100, column 4 (https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13925&ctype=xml)
<tomreyn> ^ is this something which can be fixed?
<tomreyn> uottu failing to parse the bugzilla xml that is
<Unit193> krytarik: ↑ This fails on ubot93 too.
<dax> ubot93 is the one with all the shiny new stuff right
<Unit193> Yeah.
<Unit193> This is just the specific bug though, not bugzilla in general.  https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13920
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by bugzilla.samba.org: mismatched tag: line 100, column 4 (https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13920&ctype=xml)
<Unit193> ...Ooooor not.
<tomreyn> :)
<Unit193> (It works with other bugzillas)
<tomreyn> i pushed the pade and DTD through an xml validator, and it was ok with it
<tomreyn> (but i'm not sure whether the validator was a good one)
<Unit193> Yeah, but in the bug I linked, the xml isn't even 100 lines long.
<Unit193> tomreyn: Try: wget -O samba.xml "https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13920&ctype=xml" -U "Mozilla/5.0 (Compatible; Supybot 2019.09.08)"
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by bugzilla.samba.org: mismatched tag: line 100, column 4 (https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13920&ctype=xml)
<Unit193> So, we could lie about user agent, but that's samba doing weird stuff.
<tomreyn> hmm, samba doing weird things, thats entirely new!
<dax> lol
<tomreyn> looks like they don't like your robot
<Unit193> I'd suspect that it's more "we don't account for it", but yes it could be specific.  I doubt there's enough supybot/limnoria hits to make any worthwhile hit though.
<tomreyn> yes, it's more likely to be not just about *your* supybot but all supybots
<Unit193> I'd question if it was supybot and more 'bot' :P
<dax> easy enough to test :3
<dax> it does indeed appear to be /bot/
<Unit193> Haha, that's awesome.
<tomreyn> so what's the new UA, "Mozilla/5.0 (Compatible; Samba rocks! 1.0)"?
<Unit193> ...That might not have been what I changed!
<tomreyn> *might*
<Unit193> 'Mozilla/5.0 (Compatible; Limnoria %s)' % version  Since ubot93 uses Limnoria, it isn't lying.  I would still maintain this is a Samba bug though.
<dax> how do i make ubot93 tell me what limnoria it uses
<dax> i tried msging it @version but it got confused
<Unit193> It has defaultignore and you don't have an account.
<dax> ah
<Unit193> `version
<ubot93> The current (running) version of this Limnoria is 2019.09.08, running on Python 3.6.8 (default, Aug 20 2019, 17:12:48)  [GCC 8.3.0].  The newest versions available online are 2019.09.08 (in master), 2019.10.06 (in testing).
<dax> what is this "python 3" you talk about
<dax> also, nice
<Unit193> It will run the latest release of Limnoria, that's part of the reason it restarts more than ubottu. (Drone does as well, fwiw.)
<tomreyn> so then: https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13920
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by bugzilla.samba.org: mismatched tag: line 100, column 4 (https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13920&ctype=xml)
<tomreyn> oh, wrong bot
<Unit193> Sorry, this doesn't really help you.  ubot93 is only in some stranger channels.  #lubuntu-devel, #ubuntu-google, etc.
<tomreyn> well, maybe ubottu will become a limnoria some dday as well
<tomreyn> and until then it could say "Mozilla/5.0 (Compatible; Soon to be upgraded to Limnoria 2019.09.08)"
<tomreyn> not a lie!
<Unit193> I don't think it will be, soon anyway.  FWIW, I don't have any access to ubottu and most of the clones.
<dax> i know i've asked you this like four times, but what are the technical blockers for switching these days
<dax> i keep forgetting the answer
<tomreyn> thanks for trying to help there. i'll catch some sleep, ttyl (when i'll read up on this answer, too).
<Unit193> Basically, 1. Maintainer time.  2. ubottu.com runs Xenial or Trusty.  3. Bantracker isn't ported to Py3.
<Unit193> tomreyn: G'night.
<tomreyn> thanks. and it runs trusty.
<dax> Unit193: assuming bantracker isn't gonna get a py3 port, which is a pretty decent assumption at this point, i guess we move to chantracker?
<Unit193> That's what I'm afraid of, yeah.
<dax> i guess it's good that #ubuntu's banlist size has gone down a lot the last couple of years
<Unit193> Mind if I drop you a link in PM to perhaps answer some questions regarding progress?
<dax> go for it
<Unit193> ChanTracker also has quite a lot of the channel history, so wouldn't be quite from scratch.  It doesn't have a webUI though.
<dax> kinda wondering whether BT is overkill these days, but i've never really had views on BT that align with the rest of the irc team so i wouldn't be the right person to offer opinions on that
<dax> (e.g. i was perfectly happy during the time we used eir)
<Unit193> I don't like eir. :3
#ubuntu-irc 2019-10-08
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !party is <reply> fix for 19.10 please
<dax> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !eoan release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<dax> !-party
<ubottu> party aliases: parties, release-party, countdown - added by tonyyarusso on 2007-04-19 05:37:00 - last edited by dax on 2016-04-13 15:02:32
<dax> ubot5: party
<ubot5> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !cosmic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<dax> guess the release variables never got updated on ubot5
<dax> (it's fine on ubottu, and i don't think i can fix them on any bot)
#ubuntu-irc 2019-10-11
<wxl> hey folks is there a way to get ubottu to report on source packages?
<dax> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots/+bug/135690
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 135690 in Ubuntu IRC Bots "[PackageInfo] ubotu doesn't handle source packages" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<dax> only 12 years old ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<wxl> ok thx XD
<dax> i wonder whether shiny new bot thing can do it
 * wxl looks around
<wxl> where?
<Unit193> dax: Yes.
<Unit193> [17:24:21] <Unit193> info src:irssi
<Unit193> [17:24:22] <ubot93> irssi (1.2.0-2ubuntu1.2, disco): Packages irssi, irssi-plugin-otr, irssi-dev. Maintained by Rhonda D'Vine @ https://salsa.debian.org/rhonda/irssi
<Unit193> Amusingly, that's likely in the channel wxl referrs to.
<dax> i thought as much too
<wxl> thx for the hint Unit193 :)
<Unit193> https://git.launchpad.net/~krytarik/ubuntu-bots/+git/ubuntu-bots/commit/?id=b27c23725bece5c6b354d2e1091ea0e79a01902a
<wxl> strange that it prefers original maintainer
<Unit193> 'Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>' on everything isn't much use, tbh.
<wxl> fair enough
#ubuntu-irc 2019-10-12
<tomreyn> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=109955
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by Freedesktop: mismatched tag: line 70, column 4 (http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=109955&ctype=xml)
<tomreyn> ^ another bugzilla ubottu can't parse (not just the samba one)
<Unit193> Try visiting that in a browser.
<Unit193> That is, either it thinks I'm a bot too, or their output is certainly broken.
 * Unit193 loves some perl traceback on that page.
<Unit193> undef error - DBD::Pg::db selectrow_array failed: ERROR:  invalid memory alloc request size 1409523715
<Unit193> tomreyn: At some point I should likely say your name such that you realize I said something here, if you haven't already.
<tomreyn> ahem, yes, you have a point, Unit193
<tomreyn> sweet, their server even offers information on the local filesystem layout.
<tomreyn> apparently allocating 1.4 GB RAM was too much.
<tomreyn> hopefully this isn't SQL injectable
<Unit193> I suppose there's other ways to fingerprint, but seems they're on oldstable.
<Unit193> Best part, this means it's not a new bugzilla feature but Samba is still it's own special snowflake. :>
<tomreyn> i sent them an e-mail, and apparently they're also migrating to gitlab
<Unit193> Unfortunate.
<tomreyn> this wasn't the response, i have none, yet
<Unit193> The more I use gitlab, the less I like it. :3
<Unit193> So I see, the topic of #freedesktop mentions the migration.
<tomreyn> yes, i think that's where i read it, too.
<tomreyn> gitlab is open source, not perl, can't say that about many other of the more established softwares-with-issue-tracking-functionality. though i'm certain gitlabs' issue tracking is a *lot* less feature rich than bugzillas.
